# Vancouver Canucks Rioting



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

I cannot believe the retardedness of the rioting.

When you look at history and see people rioting over basic human rights, and you see people in a privileged first world country riot like this over a hockey game it is certainly a sad sight to see.

Canadian hockey fans go down in history as the world's sorest losers.

Here is a link

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/06/16/photos-riots-fire-destruction-after-vancouvers-loss/


----------



## ynot (Jan 30, 2010)

It may not be necessarily the "hockey fans" to blame. Earlier today in the news, they showed home made 'flash bangs' made out of large garbage cans. It suggests there are always a few hooligans ready to join any large crowd in order to deliberately incite disturbances. You hear of violence during soccer games as well


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

go Boston go!


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

ynot said:


> It may not be necessarily the "hockey fans" to blame. Earlier today in the news, they showed home made 'flash bangs' made out of large garbage cans. It suggests there are always a few hooligans ready to join any large crowd in order to deliberately incite disturbances. You hear of violence during soccer games as well


You're right, they are not "hockey fans", but rather "stupid retarded hockey fans".


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

It's expected! Could've been much worst!


----------



## TBemba (Jan 11, 2010)

What would you expect, if the same thing happened But it was the Toronto Maple Leafs in Toronto that lost the same way as the Canucks?


----------



## bigfishy (Jun 19, 2009)

TBemba said:


> What would you expect, if the same thing happened But it was the Toronto Maple Leafs in Toronto that lost the same way as the Canucks?


1994 Vancouver Riot... same Sh** again! 

people never learn! O.O


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I wonder what was the reason they rioted? That we lost or that we played like they played and lost?


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

If you've been there lots you wouldn't expect any different then what happened. Such a trashy place. The trash that lives there is actually unbelievable.

I don't think this would of happened here. Our cops are pros. Those cops are lenient morons. 
If it did happen here skulls would of been cracked.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I saw everything go down last night after the game (missed last 5-7 mins of the game due to trying to see a lunar eclipse..... >_<;. Saw the aftermath and it was like a G8/20 down there.

Like some newscaster said some 'liquid courage' and a mob mentality. Like seriously... in this day and age with the tech we have you don't think you're not going to get busted? 

Seems like win or lose some people just were there to cause trouble. Good on the people that tried to talk some people into not doing what they're doing damaging other peoples property and stealing stuff. My understanding from the news reports on the TV is that because of the game 7 a lot of poeple built up around the outdoor tv area and thus the staff did not have enough resources to check everyone and well.... some lighters and high proof liquid courage makes some some Molotov cocktails.

EDIT:
Thier cops in BC seemed more laid back. I mean I saw footage of some guy in a white shirt and blue jeans with a red face (seemed like he was on some liquid courage) tap the riot cops shied not once but twice. I mean it's nice that the cops showed thier presence there and hi-5'ed people and took photos with them to celebrate and also let the people know they're there if anything goes down but I'm surprised the riot cop did not slam the guy down after the second tap.


----------



## rkay (May 8, 2011)

Their was fans rioting but also people came for the sole purpose to riot, had weapons, things to start fires, masks etc. And every video I have seen with the Vancouver police speaking about it, they say their was a group of people who came prepared and were going to start a riot.


----------

